
Teespring Undergoes Stiff Layoffs in Corporate “Restructuring” - harthcen
https://about.crunchbase.com/news/teespring-undergoes-stiff-layoffs-corporate-restructuring
======
harthcen
This was a top YC company back when they were in it

